

Skyjacking - brackcurly
http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/skyjacking/

======
asciimo
This article fascinated me and I was prepared to dig in for the 90s and
postnineleven era, but it ended abruptly. I can forgive that because its point
was to reveal the origin of "skyjacking," and it succeeded.

I also would like to learn more about the financial impact of increasing
airport security, and see a quantification of its success (or failure).

------
dublinben
As a fan of 99pi, I struggle to see how this episode is about design. I fear
they've run out of topics, and are straying from their original purpose.

~~~
gcb0
i didn't know it was about design per se. but i got plenty of it. Airport
design mostly.

~~~
dehkun
Hello, buddy! I was checking the following link which you replied a long time
ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8081463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8081463)).
Do you know where I can find any guideline to fake encryption in a mail app?
I'd appreciate your help. Thanks! (dehkun2@gmail.com)

